# Have you tested your Basic for Gigabit?



## tivaulo (Apr 25, 2008)

I know the box say one thing and the website says another. So nothing better than someone's real life experience to solve this problem.

If your switch is nice enough to have two separate lights for 10/100 and 1000. Have you connected your Basic to that switch and seen the gigabit light go on?

Or if you have any other reliable way to test it could you please post?

Thanks


----------



## jodell (Jul 10, 2002)

tivaulo said:


> I know the box say one thing and the website says another. So nothing better than someone's real life experience to solve this problem.
> 
> If your switch is nice enough to have two separate lights for 10/100 and 1000. Have you connected your Basic to that switch and seen the gigabit light go on?
> 
> ...


100 Mb/s is what my Roamio connects as. I would love it if a software update would support 1000 Mb/s but I am not hopeful.

I went looking for a spec sheet for the chipset to see if it really supported 100/1000 Mb/s but did not succeed.

Jeff


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Weird because the spec page for the Roamios all say gigabit, as does some reviewers so that's why there seems to be confusion online.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

JWhites said:


> Weird because the spec page for the Roamios all say gigabit, as does some reviewers so that's why there seems to be confusion online.


This isn't weird at all;

1. The TiVo website has been, and still is, wrong.
2. Reviewers believed the TiVo website.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Yes, verified on my Roamio basic connected to a cisco 48 port managed switch. 100mbit. The TiVo page is wrong and they choose not to fix it. They were told last week about it.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Why does it matter? If it streams/transfers to other devices without an issue, is there something to be gained that I don't understand by having a potential connection speed that will not be used?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

TC25D said:


> This isn't weird at all;
> 
> 1. The TiVo website has been, and still is, wrong.
> 2. Reviewers believed the TiVo website.


I still bitterly expect a software or firmware update to push out that fixes it, but then again I'm looking at the Plus and/or MoCA anyway so....


----------



## tivaulo (Apr 25, 2008)

jcthorne said:


> Yes, verified on my Roamio basic connected to a cisco 48 port managed switch. 100mbit. The TiVo page is wrong and they choose not to fix it. They were told last week about it.


That's probably illegal to knowingly have a comparing table with the wrong information in it.

Now I don't know anymore. I was about to get rid of my failing S2 and Premiere and go for a basic+mini combo. Now I could probably find a Premiere4+mini for half the price of a RoamioPlus+mini. Is the faster cpu worth that much?

That's another "shoot your own foot" move by Tivo.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> Why does it matter? If it streams/transfers to other devices without an issue, is there something to be gained that I don't understand by having a potential connection speed that will not be used?


The Plus/Pro reportedly does actually exceed 100 Mbit on transfers, so the port may actually be the limiting factor on the base Roamio (the first time this was ever true for a TiVo).


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

wmcbrine said:


> The Plus/Pro reportedly does actually exceed 100 Mbit on transfers, so the port may actually be the limiting factor on the base Roamio (the first time this was ever true for a TiVo).


'Limiting factor' during what activity, i.e., what would someone notice?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Limiting factor on the speed of transfers


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

wmcbrine said:


> Limiting factor on the speed of transfers


I'll rephrase.

Both my Mini and Roamio Basic are connected to my gigabit Ethernet network.

Will I see a degraded picture on the TV connected to the Mini because the Roamio Basic can only transfer at 100 versus a Plus or a Pro that could transfer at 1,000?


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

TC25D said:


> Will I see a degraded picture on the TV connected to the Mini because the Roamio Basic can only transfer at 100 versus a Plus or a Pro that could transfer at 1,000?


No, the transfers don't work that way. The host Tivo does not re-encode the video stream to match available bandwidth. It merely transfers the video exactly as recorded.

If a network were slower than the speed needed to transfer the video stream, you'd experience stops and starts instead of degraded image quality.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

No.

This isn't about streaming.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

TC25D said:


> I'll rephrase.
> 
> Both my Mini and Roamio Basic are connected to my gigabit Ethernet network.
> 
> Will I see a degraded picture on the TV connected to the Mini because the Roamio Basic can only transfer at 100 versus a Plus or a Pro that could transfer at 1,000?


Streaming is different than coping or transferring a file,. When you are streaming from your Roamio Basic to a Mini the bit rate for the highest quality video you can record is something less than 20 Mp/sec so that is all the band width that will ever be used.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks!

Since it is not possible to transfer anything to a Mini and I won't be transferring anything to the Roamio Basic from any other source, the 10/100 speed of its Ethernet connection is a non-issue.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Streaming (and scrubbing through the timeline) would work better on a gigabit capable device than it would on a device that could only do 10/100.


----------

